# Amis algériens , comment vous faites pour payer en app store



## AmnT (13 Mai 2021)

bonjour les amis,

Je m'adresse particulièrement aux compatriotes algériens vivant en Algérie , Comment faites vous pour payer en app store? (ipad)
J'essaie de le faire avec carte visa agb de base [prépayée], mais app store m'indique que ce moyen de paiement est refusé. Par ailleurs, les prix sont indiqués en dollars, alors que ma carte est approvisionnée en Euros .

Merci et bonne fête de l'Aid.


----------



## PDD (13 Mai 2021)

Essaie de passer par l'AS français ou belge, cela marchera peut etre...


----------



## AmnT (13 Mai 2021)

Merci,
Cela n'a pas marché avec le store français je vais voir avec le belge.


----------



## AmnT (13 Mai 2021)

Toujours rien, on me dit que le mode de paiement est incompatible avec le pays


----------



## AmnT (13 Mai 2021)

C'est réglé, j'ai pris contact avec ma banque.


----------

